# Error 1305 on Joey



## DJDwyer (Aug 16, 2004)

We just moved to a new house. I asked Dish for help with the move but technician can't come for 20 days. The house we just bought had a DISH HD dish and a node mounted on an outside wall. It looked just like my hopper/joey setup at the old house. I plugged in the hopper and it came up fine. I then started the Joey and it came up fine. I was a happy guy. The trouble started when I had to shut the hopper down and move it for the carpet repair guys. I inadvertently, turned on the TV with the Joey in the other room. It came up with an error message (1305). It basically says check your cabling between the joey and the hopper. I realized at this point the hopper was no longer plugged in. I waited for the carpet guys to finish. Then setup the hopper again. It came up fine. I then plugged the Joey back in and got the same error message 1305. I did hard resets on both hopper and joey but I can't get rid of the error message on the joey. Looking through the settings on the hopper it looks like the MoCa system is not working. Does anyone have any ideas what is going on?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I would check the cabling between the node and the Joey and make sure something wasn't damaged or pulled loose during the carpet laying.


----------



## DJDwyer (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks. I will check that out.


----------

